# Find the Missing Forces



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

__
https://soundcloud.com/ivan-sokolnikov%2Fbeethoven-country-dance
 This is the opening 1:37 of Beethoven Symphony 6, the third movement. But significant orchestral sections are missing. Can you name them?


----------



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

Hint: this is a trick question.


----------



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

Hint: the first appearance of the oboe is at the 0:52 mark.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

it seems light in the bass, double basses?


----------



## leostokes (Mar 16, 2013)

No. The double basses are in place throughout. All the strings a present throughout.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds to me like synthesized/electronic music. I am guessing all the orchestral sections are missing.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------

